# pre-workout supp question



## musclefreakz (Jan 9, 2012)

any suggestions on a pre supp that will give me energy through out my training w/ NO and arginine


----------



## MattPorter (Jan 9, 2012)

musclefreakz said:


> any suggestions on a pre supp that will give me energy through out my training w/ NO and arginine



There are DOZENS of those type of products floating around my friend....

Arginine is nothing spectacular for NO effects and you'd achieve a better pump from simple sugars and aminos pre-workout to be honest....

--Matt


----------



## btex34n88 (Jan 9, 2012)

i personally like GAT Nitraflex, its on the higher side in regards to caffeine for energy, and i really enjoy the pumps. I also liked Dark Rage by MHP, however the taste was nasty, but worth chugging down


----------



## packers6211 (Jan 9, 2012)

Man I kept seeing this Craze pre workout on every forum. I finally said ok time to try. I ordered a tub off Orbit, and freaking stuff had me sweating and going nutts in the gym. Solid mind blowing pumps. I now have this as my all time favorite.


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Jan 9, 2012)

i liked jack3d at the time when i used it


----------



## alexwilson91 (Jan 9, 2012)

I recently just finished off a container of GAT myself and enjoyed the benefits. I found it didn't taste very well. But i found that sometimes it made my stomach feel upset and uneasy. Popeyes was having a big sale one day and i got some samples of pre workouts. I tried Swollen by nutrabolics the other day for the first time. I wasn't very keen on the pill form idea, but after taking it, loved it! I had no indigestion and no sick uneasy feeling at all and am all for pill form pre workouts now! anyone else ever tried it before or any other pill form pre workout?  i'm waiting for my order of it to come threw the mail so excited!


----------



## musclefreakz (Jan 10, 2012)

anybody ever used force factor , I got 60 caps coming for a free trial,i'll keep posted once i've tried it....


----------



## packers6211 (Jan 10, 2012)

Never tried it but wanted to so bad until a friend that work at GNC tried it and said to him it was bs. He said he got nothing from it and this kid is competiting in shows. Let me know how it works. If no results bro try Craze pre workout. I have declared it my all time favorite even over APS mesomorph. Orbit has it in stock and grape taste like grape koolaid.


----------



## johnniejr243 (Jan 11, 2012)

Jack3d and c4 and another in small black container with a bull on it works great.
novapor had me about black out in gym, and 1mr sucked.


----------



## scmtnboy (Jan 11, 2012)

I have been using Jack3d for the last month or two.  My first time usind a pre-wo and I like it but I recently ordered some Craze and 1-MR.  Going to give each of those a try.


----------



## dogsoldier (Jan 11, 2012)

I like Anadraulic State.  Gives a pretty good energy kick and keeps me going in the gym. I can definitely notice the difference, especially on cardio days, when I skip it.  The only down side is it made my skin feel like ants were crawling on me due to the beta-Alanine. The itchy goes away once you use it for a few days.  The old version tasted like ass. The new stuff is not half bad.


----------



## aalester85 (Jan 11, 2012)

Jack3d is my PWO of choice, stuff gives me mad energy, the beta alanine tingles get me psyched to lift, looking forward to trying Craze


----------



## thefastship (Jan 12, 2012)

I like NO shotgun one scoop, mixed with one scoop jacked up.


----------



## Sammyboombammy (Jan 16, 2012)

Jaked 3d has changed its profile and no longer has the *1,3 Dimethylamylamine? 
or is this just rubbish ive herd from friends?
*


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Jan 16, 2012)

Wow that sucks....


----------



## VolcomX311 (Jan 16, 2012)

Sammyboombammy said:


> Jaked 3d has changed its profile and no longer has the *1,3 Dimethylamylamine? *
> *or is this just rubbish ive herd from friends?*


 
Jack3d is under attack for their 1,3d, but I'm pretty sure they've not come to the point where they've had to legally change it (yet).  I think they've stopped allowing 1,3d at military bases or something weird, so jack3d has been removed from that particular market and that could be where all the fuss is coming from.


----------



## Sammyboombammy (Jan 17, 2012)

this is true the profile is still the same but band from millitery use. 
cheers


----------



## secdrl (Jan 17, 2012)

1MR sucks, LG Sciences (andraulic gt) sucks, N.O. Xplode sucks...they're virtually all the same as far as ingredients go. Caffeine, beta alanine, creatine, L-Arganine. The only one that worked (for me) for a short time was a product called Hemo Rage by Nutrex, and Jack3d by USP labs. I liked the Jack3d due to the small serving size. If you go to virtually any supplant shop, they have samples of almost everything they stock. Just swing by and ask to try whatever you want.


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Jan 17, 2012)

Evogen products --by far--are the best supps out pre, post, and soon to come, a line of BCAA'S!!


----------



## TRAINS (Jan 19, 2012)

jack3d w no explode is badass love the tingle an energy from 3d an pump from N.O explode


----------



## norcalmuscle (Jan 24, 2012)

Jack3d and Animal Rage...together.


----------



## Ahrnold (Jan 24, 2012)

Homo Rage?...whatta name!  oh, Hemo...wtf


----------



## packers6211 (Jan 24, 2012)

2 scoops of craze will make you go crazy! Strong stuff and taste gooood.


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Jan 25, 2012)

Xtreme speed gives me the same pumps as jack3d at half the price


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=32.729152,-97.111660
Sent from Tebows asshole
 using Tapatalk


----------



## tacos (Jan 29, 2012)

Eiserner Hahn said:


> i liked jack3d at the time when i used it



Works good the first week. Then you can't feel it anymore. I like a simple orange gatorade with a scoop of vanilla protein prior.


----------



## Chubby (Jan 29, 2012)

Take rebose and creatine.


----------



## Bonesaw (Jan 30, 2012)

xtend + creatine + beta alanine does the trick for me, dont want any stims.


----------



## mber (Jan 30, 2012)

I love HemoRage!!! of couse i've been taking it now for 3 days and still havent slept yet.  will i die soon?


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Jan 30, 2012)

musclefreakz said:


> any suggestions on a pre supp that will give me energy through out my training w/ NO and arginine


 
I love the new EVP by Hany.. ingredients in EVP result in a flood of enriching, blood-engorging nutrients into the muscle cell, causing an incredible increase in blood volume with a corresponding ???swelling??? of muscle tissues


----------

